# advice converting a rivera era Fender concert head to combo



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a Concert head I would like to convert it to a combo.

I am thinking a 2x 10"

Advice regarding: suitable speakers, 2x 16 ohm in parallel or 2x 4 ohm in series
cabinet material 
a reliable builder for a tolex covered cabinet

thanks
ets


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

oops.....commuter Luddite at work


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

cbg1 said:


> last bump for info.....
> 
> I would like a 2 x 10 combo, as small as possible.
> I found that Fender offered the combos in 1 x 12, 2 x 10, and 4 x 10 (i don't know if they shared a cabinet size)
> ...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Derrick Bell is very popular for cab building. He's a long way from Elliot Lake, but find him here at his new Facebook page: Veteran Guitar Cabinets


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

cbg1 said:


> 2x 16 ohm in parallel or 2x 4 ohm in series


Seen this on another forum;

_parallel - if a speaker blows up, you still have one speaker working and your amp still sees a load (double of 
what it originally was) instead of seeing no load at all and risk taking the output transformer with it..._


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Seen this on another forum;
> 
> _parallel - if a speaker blows up, you still have one speaker working and your amp still sees a load (double of
> what it originally was) instead of seeing no load at all and risk taking the output transformer with it..._


I second that. Parallel loads whenever possible


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

DaddyDog said:


> Derrick Bell is very popular for cab building. He's a long way from Elliot Lake, but find him here at his new Facebook page: Veteran Guitar Cabinets


thanks

its only a 5 and a half hour drive..... my daughter is in etobicoke, between the three of us a trip back and forth is a monthly occurrence.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Seen this on another forum;
> 
> _parallel - if a speaker blows up, you still have one speaker working and your amp still sees a load (double of
> what it originally was) instead of seeing no load at all and risk taking the output transformer with it..._


Not just with blowing the speaker, every connection in the series arrangement is a potential 'no load' should any connection go bad. This is not the case with parallel wiring.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> I have a Concert head I would like to convert it to a combo.
> 
> I am thinking a 2x 10"
> 
> ...


Derrick Bell makes some fine stuff. I have an early eighties " Rivera era" Concert amp single twelve version .Made in Fullerton and all point to point it is an excellent and versatile amplifier .They are like the old Traynors... underated gems! Good luck with the build !


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for the replies and solid recommendations

I have contacted Derrick and am organizing delivery of the head to him.
funny you mentioned old traynors @Rabbit, i have one on my odds and ends amp shelf.... i am in the process of removing 14' of load bearing wall and have to clear this shelf off to establish the post bases........ there may be a yba 1 for sale shortly


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Why a combo? Heads are lighter and you can try different cabs. I have a Princeton II that I use with a 12" Jensen or a cable it out to a Jbl d130f 15" cab speaker!

I have a heavy Garnet Sessionman that I would prefer to have it as a head. I've hurt my back moving it several times.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Basically less real estate.... I dont move it to often but when I do it will take up less room in the vehicle.... I can still use different cabs in a combo format if needed....


----------

